# Removing warts w/ cantherone



## JCampbell (Aug 14, 2009)

Our office is using cantherone to remove warts. Can anyone tell me how this would be coded?

Thanks!!!


----------



## cgallimore (Aug 26, 2009)

Our podiatrists do this as well.  We use CPT 17110 for up to 14 &  17111 for 15 or more.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 26, 2009)

I completely agree...


----------

